# My band just fucking broke up.



## kristallin (Mar 27, 2008)

Half an hour ago I got a "Dear John" call from my singer, who's called off the band due to her joining a different group. This was a great band, fantastic musicians with a lot of talent, and I've just answered calls from the rest of the group saying that now she's left they're leaving too. Damn!

Right now I can't decide if I'm supposed to feel depressed or angry. This fucking blows.

So I guess I'll be trolling the classifieds again...


----------



## Groff (Mar 27, 2008)

Wow.... That's pretty lame.

I feel for you buddy! My band just called it quits not too long ago.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 27, 2008)

Fuck, that sucks dude. I quit the band I was in a bit over a month ago, I wasn't feeling the tunes and didn't feel I had enough creative input when I actually tried to contribute. Use the time to work on areas you feel need work, that's what I'm doing.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 27, 2008)

Bad news


----------



## YYZ2112 (Mar 27, 2008)

Well maybe you can do some drum programming for me then....

I am sorry to hear about your band though. That sucks.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Mar 27, 2008)

that really sucks dude, but do as jj says, and you'll be fine.

note: this is the only time i would ever suggest doing what jj says. ever.


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 27, 2008)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> ever.


 

Youll make it duder. if theyre taking off, find another band to jam with. a new band, when it works, is always refreshing too


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 28, 2008)

WOW! That sucks! I bet this happened for a reason, and your next band will be even better! Best of luck to ya!


----------



## Michael (Mar 28, 2008)

Damn, that's pretty lame. 

I'd just vent out your anger on guitar and get your own stuff going.


----------



## Leon (Mar 28, 2008)

one door closes, another opens...


----------



## -K4G- (Mar 28, 2008)

Leon said:


> one door closes, another opens...


----------



## petereanima (Mar 28, 2008)

that sucks. good luck for you coming band/project/whatever - i'm sure you'll find somehing!


----------



## kristallin (Mar 28, 2008)

Leon said:


> one door closes, another opens...



Yeah, I'm trying to look at it that way, now to find that door!


----------



## Hawksmoor (Mar 28, 2008)

kristallin said:


> Yeah, I'm trying to look at it that way, now to find that door!



In time 
Find it, don't search it.


----------



## Stuart (Apr 8, 2008)

Feel for ya. I got ditched for a ruddy keyboardist! The band were shite too. Thought I was doing them a favour. Only just started with another band this week though. Believe me, youll soon be in a sea of green green grass. I am!


----------



## kristallin (Apr 8, 2008)

Stuart said:


> Feel for ya. I got ditched for a ruddy keyboardist! The band were shite too. Thought I was doing them a favour. Only just started with another band this week though. Believe me, youll soon be in a sea of green green grass. I am!




Doing the same right now! Within days I had a new singer, a new bassist slash synth player slash backing vocalist, and I'm now looking for a drummer!


----------



## Rick (Apr 8, 2008)

See! You've bounced right back, that's really cool.


----------



## Leon (Apr 8, 2008)

drummers are always the hardest to find.


----------



## Summers45 (Apr 8, 2008)

I fucking hate drummers. So hard to find, there are none in my area. 

Good to hear you have something else going


----------

